# separação de sílabas: comeu e acentua



## sorollexiste

Alguém sabe me indicar a separação silábica correta de

COMEU

e

ACENTUA ?

Obrigado.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Co-meu

A-cen-tu-a


----------



## sorollexiste

whosoyeu, porque se separa o ditongo "ua" em acentua e não o ditongo "eu" em comeu?

co-me-u
a-cen-tu-a

????


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Eu não saberia responder apropriadamente porque, embora o Padre Geraldo (meu professor de português) tenha me ensinado isso, a memória não ajuda mais - afinal, lá se vão 50 anos. Mas daqui a pouco a Vanda ou outro forista com as lições mais frescas na cabeça poderão te responder. _Sorry_.


----------



## uchi.m

sorollexiste said:


> whosoyeu, porque se separa o ditongo "ua" em acentua e não o ditongo "eu" em comeu?
> 
> co-me-u
> a-cen-tu-a
> 
> ????


A explicação é fonológica. O _u _em _comeu_ é uma semivogal de ditongo, enquanto que o _u_ em _acentua_ é vogal em hiato.


----------



## sorollexiste

Valeu, agradeço seu interesse. Trato de compreender melhor a separação silábica, não é trivial.


----------



## sorollexiste

uchi.m said:


> A explicação é fonológica. O _u _em _comeu_ é uma semivogal de ditongo, enquanto que o _u_ em _acentua_ é vogal em hiato.


e porque o "u" de acentua é um hiato???? que faz que o seja?

de fato, "UA" é um ditongo crescente... porque fala que é um hiato?


----------



## uchi.m

sorollexiste said:


> e porque o "u" de acentua é um hiato???? que faz que o seja?
> 
> de fato, "UA" é um ditongo crescente... porque fala que é um hiato?


Porque a realização fonética de _ua_ em _acentua_ não é /wa:/ e sim /u:a/. Não é ditongo crescente.


----------



## Istriano

Pelo menos no Brasil, _ua _é muito raramente um ditongo*, até em _luar_, _luau _temos hiato [lu'ah], [lu'aw] e não [lwah], [lwaw].
(*Ocorre em gua- [gwa] qua-[kwa]  _água, aguado, aquarela..._) Se eu pronunciasse luar com ditongo, pareceria uma palavra francesa: [lwax]

_lua, luar, aluado_ [ua]
_ele acentua, acentuar, acentuado_ [ua]
_ele água, aguar, aguado _[wa]
_ele averígua, averiguar, averiguado _ [wa]

Acho que tem a ver com a etimologia, _alunado _deu_ al[ua]do_ e não_ al[wa]do_, bem como prohibido deu_ pr[oi]bido_ e não _pr[oj]bido._


----------



## sorollexiste

uchi.m said:


> Porque a realização fonética de _ua_ em _acentua_ não é /wa:/ e sim /u:a/. Não é ditongo crescente.



Compreendo, basicamente é como dizer que se pronuncia desse jeito sim mais...não tem uma regra sobre o assunto.


----------



## Fanaya

Yo no te puedo dar ninguna razón teórica, pero sí me da la sensación de que al pronunciarlo, en '_comeu_', ese -meu se pronuncia de forma seguida, mientras que en 'acentua', el -tua no se hace tan seguido, sino que hay como un pequeño parón entre la u y la a. Puedes hacer la misma prueba en español: no se pronuncia igual '_comió_' que '_acentúa_', sólo que en nuestro idioma se ve más claramente porque la u lleva tilde .


----------



## sorollexiste

Fanaya said:


> Yo no te puedo dar ninguna razón teórica, pero sí me da la sensación de que al pronunciarlo, en '_comeu_', ese -meu se pronuncia de forma seguida, mientras que en 'acentua', el -tua no se hace tan seguido, sino que hay como un pequeño parón entre la u y la a. Puedes hacer la misma prueba en español: no se pronuncia igual '_comió_' que '_acentúa_', sólo que en nuestro idioma se ve más claramente porque la u lleva tilde .



Toda la razón, sólo que soy cuadriculado y busco un algoritmo a todo, de hecho la separación silábica que refleja el ILTEC (Portugal) sería: 
a-cen-tu-a y co-meu.

No he hecho la pregunta sin investigar bien primero, pero sigo a la busca de una explicación más "linguísticamente" precisa.

Valeu a todos.


----------



## Outsider

Creio que é possível encontrar um bom algoritmo (não 100% eficaz, mas bom) para a divisão silábica em português, se partir da forma escrita da palavra. Por exemplo, no caso de "comeu" nunca se poderia dividir como "co-me-u" (senão escrevia-se "*come*ú*"), e "acentua" nunca se poderia dividir como "a-cen-tua" (senão escrevia-se "*ac*ê*ntua" ou "*acentu*á*"). Existem alguns casos ambíguos, mas são poucos; a grafia portuguesa é mesmo mais precisa neste aspecto que a do espanhol.

Mas enquanto no espanhol as vogais "i" e "u" são sempre "débeis" nos ditongos se não levarem acento, em português a regra é mais complexa. Nestas duas palavras o que acontece é que e + u forma normalmente ditongo decrescente quando não existe outra acentuação, enquanto u + a não é um ditongo natural, e portanto pronuncia-se como hiato se o "u" for tónico.


----------



## Istriano

No espanhol, ditongo é um assunto meio complicado: *fui *[fwi], *muy *[mwi] (mas muitas vezes ouço [muj] ).
http://www.wordreference.com/espt/muy 


Também reparei que na Espanha pronunciam *gracias *quase sempre com três sílabas: ['gɾa.θi.as].
Na América Latina é ['grasjas]. Talvez  [θj] seja pouco eufônico.

No Brasil, a pronúncia de _italiano _com 5 sílabas é mais comum do que na Itália (Na verdade, na Itália é sempre [ital'jano]. Nunca ouvi [itali'ano].)
Acho que é por causa do a nasalizado.


----------



## sorollexiste

Outsider said:


> Creio que é possível encontrar um bom algoritmo (não 100% eficaz, mas bom) para a divisão silábica em português, se partir da forma escrita da palavra. Por exemplo, no caso de "comeu" nunca se poderia dividir como "co-me-u" (senão escrevia-se "*come*ú*"), e "acentua" nunca se poderia dividir como "a-cen-tua" (senão escrevia-se "*ac*ê*ntua" ou "*acentu*á*"). Existem alguns casos ambíguos, mas são poucos; a grafia portuguesa é mesmo mais precisa neste aspecto que a do espanhol.
> 
> Mas enquanto no espanhol as vogais "i" e "u" são sempre "débeis" nos ditongos se não levarem acento, em português a regra é mais complexa. Nestas duas palavras o que acontece é que e + u forma normalmente ditongo decrescente quando não existe outra acentuação, enquanto u + a não é um ditongo natural, e portanto pronuncia-se como hiato se o "u" for tónico.



Maravilhosa explicação, tou muito grato por tê-la escrito. Vou pensar mais nela.
Para nós os espanhois (falando em nome da maioria) a acentuação portuguesa é um mistério absoluto em alguns casos 

Obrigadíssimo, sério.


----------



## sorollexiste

Istriano said:


> Também reparei que na Espanha pronunciam *gracias *quase sempre com três sílabas: ['gɾa.θi.as].
> Na América Latina é ['grasjas]. Talvez  [θj] seja pouco eufônico.



Sou espanhol  (que eu saiba, lol) e nunca pronunciei "gracias" com três sílabas.


----------

